# Best yarn to make "no smellie" dishcloths



## Sugarmelissa (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi this my first post! 
I have subscribed for over a year , and I am a intermediate knitter and crocheter. Does anyone know of a yarn to make "no smellie" dishcloths.
I use microfiber bought dish cloths , but I want to make some lovely patterns I have seen here. Does anyone know if hemp or bamboo yarn would
be better than cotton yarn because of this?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm not sure about hemp. Bamboo is said to have natural anti-mold properties. That said, I think both are too costly for dishcloths. I just throw my dishcloths in the laundry if/when they have an off odour. I've read about zapping them (wet, of course) for a minute in the microwave. Also using vinegar ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Sugarmelissa said:


> Hi this my first post!
> I have subscribed for over a year , and I am a intermediate knitter and crocheter. Does anyone know of a yarn to make "no smellie" dishcloths.
> I use microfiber bought dish cloths , but I want to make some lovely patterns I have seen here. Does anyone know if hemp or bamboo yarn would
> be better than cotton yarn because of this?


I've heard rinsing them with vinegar works but I just launder mine after each use.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I put mine in the dishwasher when I run the machine, microwaving is supposed to kill off germs, etc.


----------



## 25789 (Jun 24, 2011)

I recently read that washing in vinegar then hanging outside in the sunshine will kill that smell. The writer said she had to leave it exposed to the sun for 2 days, however, it DID the job.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

I use 100% cotton.Peaches and Cream, Sugar and Cream, Knitpicks Dishie, Bernat. They never smell. I wash them at the end of the week.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have used Peaches and Cream and Sugar and Cream for my dish cloths. Some of my dish cloths are now about 20 years old. The only time I have noticed any sour smell is if I don't fully rinse them out after use and then lay flat to dry. Sometimes when my hubby does dishes he just makes a ball of the dish cloth and then leaves it lay without rinsing. The outside will be dry, but when I pull it apart to lay out the center will still be damp and smell sour.


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

Remember that when a dishcloth smells, it is due to bacterial growth on the wet cloth. The cloth has to be rinsed very well and dried. I have always only used a cloth for one day and then wash in the washer with hot water and my other towels along with it. This is the perfect excuse to buy more cotton yarn so that you 
have enough cloths to use. Bleach can be added to the wash water also if the cloths are white. If you don't care if the colored cloths fade, you could put them in bleach also.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lindakaren12 said:


> I put mine in the dishwasher when I run the machine, microwaving is supposed to kill off germs, etc.


Dishwasher works for me those cloths made out of cotton, but be aware that colors will fade as the soap has bleach. Mine are all off-white that I wash when the meal is over that way, I have a very clean dish cloth each time.


----------



## Ginaellen (Sep 2, 2011)

I too use microfiber cloths all around my house. I was wondering if you couldn't use a microfiber yarn to knit a cloth with the same properties. Lionbrand yarn has a 100% microfiber yarn called Microspun. Many of the colrs are half off the price. You could make 2 dishcloths from each skein. I think I will try it out.


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

I keep a spray bottle of white vinegar next to the sink. When I'm finished with the cloth, rinse wring out, lay in the sink and give it a spray of vinegar. Then hang up to dry.


----------



## phacht (Jan 22, 2011)

There is NO yarn that won't smell if it's wet all the time. Bacteria grows under wet conditions. Wet your cloth thoroughly and throw it in the microwave for 1-3 minutes. This will kill the bacteria and the cloth will not smell at all. In the summer, I have to do this every 3-4 days.


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

Ginaellen said:


> I too use microfiber cloths all around my house. I was wondering if you couldn't use a microfiber yarn to knit a cloth with the same properties. Lionbrand yarn has a 100% microfiber yarn called Microspun. Many of the colrs are half off the price. You could make 2 dishcloths from each skein. I think I will try it out.


I will be very interested in how the microfiber yarn knits up. Please keep us informed.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I've mostly used cotton and never have had a stinky problem. I switch dischcloths daily and wash them in laundry w/towels & hot water. 

I read an article this week on Yahoo (a video, actually) where the woman said the only thing that really worked was rinsing them well and laying them out in the sun to dry.


----------



## donnaw (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't have a problem with smell either. Wring them out well after each use and wash every week.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

I, too, have had the stinkies only when hubby does the dishes. However, I have found that running the cotton cloth under hot soapy water, then lying flat to dry will take care of it.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Any yarn or fabric that stays wet, especially dish cloths which trap food in the fiber will develop bacteria and that is what smells. The only way to get rid of the smell is get rid of the bacteria. The only way to get rid of the bacteria is heat and/or bleach....heat meaning hot water, dryer or a day in full sun! After using your dish cloth, rinse it, give it a good twist and squeeze and hang it to dry on your faucet. It will last a few days without developing a bad odor....when it does, toss it in the wash!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm echoing the statements that the smell occurs when the cloths are left wet or damp and aren't hung to dry out. The same is true for bath towels, face cloths, socks, any clothing. It's easier in the winter because the heat in the house dries things quicker than overnight. When the heat's not running I use racks and/or fans. Hint: lay items out completely, not wrinkled or folded.


----------



## Sugarmelissa (Jul 1, 2012)

Your response for my request re: no smelly dishcloths was so informative. Jessica, you are right bamboo is too expensive. The microwave zap is great. And the vinegar rinse is good too. 
Janeway placing them in the dishwasher is a unique idea. I will send all these Ideas to my 4 daughters, when I make dishcloths for them. 
Ginaellen, I will try Lion brand Microspun. Love your puppies.
Thank you ALL, will let this site know how microspun yarn works out.
So glad I just joined, although I have been reading all the info on this site for years. 
Sugarmelissa


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Laundering with amonia, either a full cup and no detergent, or some amonia and 1/2 of what you usually use in detergent, also gets rid of that odor. It happens here often because of dishsoap not being completly rinsed out of the cloth.


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

I also change my dish cloths every day and sometimes twice a day, depends on what I am doing. If I can things I have to use more than one. The bleach will take the smell out.
have a great day!


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't think lion brand micro spun would be very durable. I have used it for sweaters. It is soft.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

I use peaches and cream and have never noticed a smell. I rinse well after each use, wring tightly and lay it flat to dry...


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

I use borax a lot for laundry and kitchen cleaning. This keeps the dishcloths fresh and bugs don't like it either.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

I use my dishcloths for 1 day only and rinse them good after use with cold water to rinse the suds and food out them set them on the washer to dry until washday.


----------

